# Odd question...



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Well this is going to sound really strange 

We have taken on 2 chinese dwarf hamsters both female. I was just holding one and thought she had something stuck to her bottom end i went to pull it off and it was coming from inside her i couldnt see if it was her bottom or her lady bits ..it was a long white snot textured substance (sorry) I have looked in their cage and i cant see any poop anywhere..whenever i have had hamsters before they have done proper poops 

confused!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it doesnt sound normal at all, i would take her to the vets, also be very careul if you are housing them together, female chinese are noturious for fighting and 90% of the time are better kept seperate


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I have checked them both several times and they are both clean. I have never owned a female hamster so was wondering if it could have been discharge or a period? 

I dont know how old they are. 

As for their housing i have been given conflicting advice, i wouldnt have put them together if i had them from babies but tbh seeing how they are together i think it would do them more harm than good separating them now they have been together so long.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

female hamsters do not have periods, its definitely not normal.

just keep a very close eye on them, when chinese fall out they fall out big time and very fast, they can easily kill each other within minutes of the fall out happening


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

did you get it checked out?
How is she now?


----------

